# 400 watt hps.



## adam420 (May 24, 2006)

I have a 400 watt hps system with 430 watt bulb I was told that it's not that much on hydro. I used it for 12/12 on/off (budding) and after 4 -5 months I have my dad screaming at me for like an $100 extra on the hydro bill (2 months). Tha's like $50/month i read here and the guy at the store says it's like $20/month on 24/7. Did any one else have this problem, I'm still goiong to use it but that seem's high, does any know what going on I think my dad pays like 7 cent/kilwatt. thanks.,


----------



## Biffdoggie (May 24, 2006)

I don't know how itworks up there but in Ca. if you go over your "baseline" the price per Kilowatt goes up pretty a fair amount.


----------

